# Wrangler TJ ?



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm considering buying one as a second plow truck to do residential and light commercial.I'd want a 4.0 and would't have a problem using a manual trans.What should I be looking for in a TJ?Best years?What modifications are recommended?What plow?What are there limitations in plowing with one?Thanks.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

there were a bunch of electrical issues in 97, a few in 98 and pretty sure they were worked out in 99. Then around 02 or 03 they got a 6 speed in place of the 5 speed manual. you really cant go wrong with any year though. and do a search for setup, theres enough around here


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

If you want a 5spd, I would look for a late 01 to 04, with the NV3550 trans, which is stronger than the AX15. The 6spd has a very low torque limitation, so I have my doubts about it's longevity, but I haven't heard of any problems either. The 97 electrical problem was with the main connection to the IP. It was easily fixed, and I think there was a recall on it. I haven't heard of any electrical problems on 98-99.
2000 also was the year it went distributorless, which I like for wet conditions. I think the 6spd was 05 or later, wasn't an option when I got my 04.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

In the movie Christmas story they keep saying to the little boy that wants a BB gun "you're going to shoot your eye out"...with a Stick "your going to burn your clutch out"


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

martyman;877187 said:


> In the movie Christmas story they keep saying to the little boy that wants a BB gun "you're going to shoot your eye out"...with a Stick "your going to burn your clutch out"


Just because YOU burn out clutches :crying: dont mean he will. I've plowed with clutches for 23 years NEVER Burnt one out. My Friend has been plowing with a clutch for 30 years he never burnt one out.

But then I have a Friend that burnt one out in a car in 2 days. He only drives automatics now. I WONT lend him my jeep.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I've plowed with a manual trans for a few years,no problems.I have an auto now but wouldn't have a problem going back,thanks for the warning though.


----------

